# Just a peek



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Little peek at what I finished today. She is set and will finish the dry process overnight. Nice think coating of Devcon..smooth as glass...pic's not that great, it's one that needs to be seen in person.

The real question is...can I throw her in the water?


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Looks good bill...I would be intrested to know it fishability...Vic


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice job, Bill! Do you have a lathe at your place?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Very nice job, Bill! Do you have a lathe at your place?


Yes


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool idea, I really like it!


----------

